# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen harvaan asutuille alueille

## Antero Alku

> Valitettavan yleistä kun tuntuu nykyään olevan että ensin muutetaan vaikkapa Helsingistä jonnekin Espoon perukoille ja sitten alkaa marina siitä, että joukkoliikenne ei palvelekaan juuri omia tarpeita...


Minusta tällainen on erittäin positiivista, jos sitä todellisuudessa myös esiintyy. Silloinhan joukkoliikenne on voittanut jo jotain. Miksi joukkoliikenteen vaatiminen olisi pahasta?

Antero

----------


## melfstro

> Minusta tällainen on erittäin positiivista, jos sitä todellisuudessa myös esiintyy. Silloinhan joukkoliikenne on voittanut jo jotain. Miksi joukkoliikenteen vaatiminen olisi pahasta?


Joukkoliikennettä ei voida vaatia sellaisiin paikkoihin josta ne joukot kuitenkin käytännössä puuttuvat. Ja vaikka niitä joukkoja alkaisi löytyä liikenteen järjestäminen yhä kauemmas perämetsiin tulee suhteettoman kalliiksi. Esimerkiksi Espoossa linja 86 lienee jo nyt nousua kohti seudun kalliimpia linjoja ja ajoittain sitäkin kehdataan vaatia tihennettäväksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joukkoliikennettä ei voida vaatia sellaisiin paikkoihin josta ne joukot kuitenkin käytännössä puuttuvat. Ja vaikka niitä joukkoja alkaisi löytyä liikenteen järjestäminen yhä kauemmas perämetsiin tulee suhteettoman kalliiksi. Esimerkiksi Espoossa linja 86 lienee jo nyt nousua kohti seudun kalliimpia linjoja ja ajoittain sitäkin kehdataan vaatia tihennettäväksi.


Ymmärrän tämän, mutta kyse on siitä, mihin raja vedetään. Perimmältään vika on tietenkin kaavoituksessa ja rakennuslupien myöntämisessä, kun ihmiset päätyvät asumaan liian hajanaisesti. Lasten koulukyytien kohdalla on tällä hetkellä varsin tiukka velvoite kyytien järjestämiseksi. Ja huvittavaa kyllä, myös autoilun hyväksi on lainsäädännössä hyvin tiukka velvoite.

Velvoitteet ohjaavat kaavoitusta ja rakentamista. Joukkoliikenteelle ei ole velvoitetta, jolloin se ei ohjaa. Mutta miksi ei ole? Minun mielestäni tulisi olla. Espoon 86:een liittyvät vaatimukset ovat luonnostaan tai markkinavoimien synnyttämää "velvoitetta". Oikea suhtautuminen tähän on minusta siten, että kunta säilyttää ja lisää 86:n palvelua ja edistää linjan tulevaisuutta järjestämällä eli kaavoittamalla linjalle enemmän käyttäjiä.

Minusta on vain syytä olla hyvillään tästä, sillä tämähän osoittaa, että meidän joukkoliikenteen puolustajien puheissa on perää: ihmiset eivät haluakaan autoilla loputtomasti.

Antero

----------


## melfstro

> Ymmärrän tämän, mutta kyse on siitä, mihin raja vedetään. Perimmältään vika on tietenkin kaavoituksessa ja rakennuslupien myöntämisessä, kun ihmiset päätyvät asumaan liian hajanaisesti. Lasten koulukyytien kohdalla on tällä hetkellä varsin tiukka velvoite kyytien järjestämiseksi. Ja huvittavaa kyllä, myös autoilun hyväksi on lainsäädännössä hyvin tiukka velvoite.
> 
> Velvoitteet ohjaavat kaavoitusta ja rakentamista. Joukkoliikenteelle ei ole velvoitetta, jolloin se ei ohjaa. Mutta miksi ei ole? Minun mielestäni tulisi olla. Espoon 86:een liittyvät vaatimukset ovat luonnostaan tai markkinavoimien synnyttämää "velvoitetta". Oikea suhtautuminen tähän on minusta siten, että kunta säilyttää ja lisää 86:n palvelua ja edistää linjan tulevaisuutta järjestämällä eli kaavoittamalla linjalle enemmän käyttäjiä.
> 
> Minusta on vain syytä olla hyvillään tästä, sillä tämähän osoittaa, että meidän joukkoliikenteen puolustajien puheissa on perää: ihmiset eivät haluakaan autoilla loputtomasti.


Yleensä vain kyse on siitä että itse kyllä ajetaan kaikki matkat autolla ja sitten ihmetellään kun bussit eivät palvelekaan koulumatkoja, varsinkaan muualle kuin kunnan osoittamaan lähikouluun.
Varsin kyseenalaiselta kyllä tuntuisi kaavoituksen keinoin houkutella ihmisiä muuttamaan alueille, joilla ei koskaan kuitenkaan tule olemaan edellytyksiä tehokkaan joukkoliikenteen järjestämiseen. Verorahojen haaskaus haja-asutusalueille on jopa epäoikeudenmukaista niitä kohtaan, jotka ovat valinneet asuinpaikkansa valmiiksi hyvien yhteyksien varrelta. Vetäisi sitten vaikkapa rajan jonnekin kehä kolmosen kohdalle ja ne jotka välttämättä haluavat muuttaa tätä kauemmas kustantakoot liikkumisensa omilla rahoillaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yleensä vain kyse on siitä että itse kyllä ajetaan kaikki matkat autolla ja sitten ihmetellään kun bussit eivät palvelekaan koulumatkoja, varsinkaan muualle kuin kunnan osoittamaan lähikouluun.


Tarkoittiko tässä keskustelussa aiemmin mainittu asukkaiden vaatimus lisävuoroista siis koulukuljetuksia vai avointa joukkoliikennettä? Kyse on aivan eri asioista.




> Varsin kyseenalaiselta kyllä tuntuisi kaavoituksen keinoin houkutella ihmisiä muuttamaan alueille, joilla ei koskaan kuitenkaan tule olemaan edellytyksiä tehokkaan joukkoliikenteen järjestämiseen.


Tässä tapauksessa virhe on tehty jo ja kysymys on tilanteen korjaamisesta kaavoittamalla asukkaita lisää alueelle, jossa jo maksetaan kunnallistekniikasta ja joukkoliikenteestä.




> Verorahojen haaskaus haja-asutusalueille on jopa epäoikeudenmukaista niitä kohtaan, jotka ovat valinneet asuinpaikkansa valmiiksi hyvien yhteyksien varrelta. Vetäisi sitten vaikkapa rajan jonnekin kehä kolmosen kohdalle ja ne jotka välttämättä haluavat muuttaa tätä kauemmas kustantakoot liikkumisensa omilla rahoillaan.


Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että tiiviisti asuvat tukevat haja-asutusalueiden asukkaita. Tämä ei ole pelkästään joukkoliikenteen ongelma, vaan asia pitäisi ottaa huomioon kaiken muunkin yhteiskunnan palvelun kannalta. Lainsäädäntömme kun on lähtenyt liian yksinkertaisesta olettamasta, että kukaan ei asetu asumaan erakoksi, ja siten vapaaehtoisia erakoita ei ole rajattu pois erinaisten kunnan velvotteiden piiristä.

Se rajanveto vaan onkin sitten hankalampi asia. Sen pohdintaan en tässä lähde, sillä siinä on kyse jo selkeästä poliittisesta linjanvedosta kärjistettynä kysymykseen siitä, pitäisikö Suomi tyhjentää kolmeen suurimpaan kaupunkiin.

Antero

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Ymmärrän tämän, mutta kyse on siitä, mihin raja vedetään. Perimmältään vika on tietenkin kaavoituksessa ja rakennuslupien myöntämisessä, kun ihmiset päätyvät asumaan liian hajanaisesti. Lasten koulukyytien kohdalla on tällä hetkellä varsin tiukka velvoite kyytien järjestämiseksi. Ja huvittavaa kyllä, myös autoilun hyväksi on lainsäädännössä hyvin tiukka velvoite.


Pohjois-Espoossa taitaa monien pienien asutuskeskittymien pohjalla olla vanha kylä. Kyllä sitä asutusta on ainakin jonkin verran ollut alueella jo pitkään. Esimerkkinä tästä Espoon kaupungin sivuilta kaupungin kaupungin nimien alkuperää kuvaavasta osiosta: 



> Rödskog on vanha kylännimi: Rödskogo 1492, Rödskogh 1540, Rödskog 1541. Nimi on todennäköisesti lyhentymä ilmauksesta rödjad skog, vrt. rödjan 'raivattu alue, raivio', rödning 'raivio', rödsel, rödslan 'raivattu alue metsässä tai metsän reunassa' ja rödja 'kasketa'.


Siis Röylän nimi on peräisin keskiajalta. Toisena esimerkkinä tästä on vaikkapa se, että Röylän ruotsinkielinen koulu Rödskogs skola on aloittanut toimintansa vuonna 1892. 

1900-luvun alussahan koko Espoo oli ilmeisemmin täynnä väkimäärältään pieniä kyliä hajaantuneena ympäri silloista maalaiskuntaa ja suurin osa silloisista espoolaisista oli maanviljelijöitä. Kyllähän tuonne Bodom-järven ympäristöön on tullut hajanaisesti uusia omakotitaloja ja sinne on sijoittunut esimerkiksi golf-kenttiä, mutta ei tuo hajanaisuus pelkästään johdu nykyisten kaavottajien toiminnasta. 




> Velvoitteet ohjaavat kaavoitusta ja rakentamista. Joukkoliikenteelle ei ole velvoitetta, jolloin se ei ohjaa. Mutta miksi ei ole? Minun mielestäni tulisi olla. Espoon 86:een liittyvät vaatimukset ovat luonnostaan tai markkinavoimien synnyttämää "velvoitetta". Oikea suhtautuminen tähän on minusta siten, että kunta säilyttää ja lisää 86:n palvelua ja edistää linjan tulevaisuutta järjestämällä eli kaavoittamalla linjalle enemmän käyttäjiä.


Eikös linjaa 86 hoideta yhdellä bussilla? Bussin tekemä kierros kestää alle tunnin ja se palvelee kuitenkin melko suurta aluetta. Matkustajamäärät ovat enimmäkseen melko pieniä, mutta tuskin tuo nyt niin hirveän kalliiksi voi tulla, joten eiköhän Espoolla ole varaa tukea tuotakin linjaa. Ilman tuota linjaa jäisi melkolailla suuri alue kokonaan vaille joukkoliikennettä. Liiallinen vastakkainasettelu eri alueiden joukkoliikenteen tarjonnan suhteen on mielestäni ikävää, kun tuollakin linjalla on kuitenkin se oma käyttäjäkuntansa. Kun joukkoliikennettä kerran tuetaan on aina joku linja, jolla tuki matkustajamäärää kohti on suurin samoin kuin aina joku metroasema tai juna-asema on se matkustajamäärältään vähäisin.   

Joukkoliikenteen kannalta täydennysrakentaminen etelämpänä on kuitenkin paljon järkevämpää. Erityisesti täydennysrakentamisena rantaradan asemien luokse tai jos länsimetro todella tulee, niin sitten sen asemien läheisyyteen tai vastaavasti toivottavasti joskus rakennettevien pikaratikkaratojen varteen (vaikkapa Raidejokerit). 

Myös Pohjois-Espoossa rakentaminen kannattaa keskittää sinne, missä on jo nyt valmiiksi asutusta, enemmän palveluita ja paremmat yhteydet, kuten on esimerkiksi Niipperin ja Kalajärven laita. Kalajärveltä löytyy esimerkiksi Valintatalo ja apteekki sekä kirjasto ja viikonloppunakin sinne pääsee Helsingistä linjoilla 324 ja 345 yhteensä puolen tunnin välein.

----------


## kemkim

> Vetäisi sitten vaikkapa rajan jonnekin kehä kolmosen kohdalle ja ne jotka välttämättä haluavat muuttaa tätä kauemmas kustantakoot liikkumisensa omilla rahoillaan.


Eli Kehä III:n ulkopuolella Tikkurilassa ja Hakunilassa pitäisi jo kustantaa liikkuminen omilla rahoilla? Tai Masalassa? Ei kai nyt sentään, tuskin sitä tarkoitit, mutta idea tuli selväksi  :Smile:  Kysymys on siitä, tehdäänkö Keravan tyyppistä tiivistä asemayhdyskuntaa vai Vihdin tyylistä hajautettua asutusta. Ei sillä niinkään ole väliä, mikä on fyysinen etäisyys, jos asutus on tiiviisti yhdessä paikassa tai jonkun selvän linjan varrella nauhana.

----------


## kemkim

> Kalajärveltä löytyy esimerkiksi Valintatalo ja apteekki sekä kirjasto ja viikonloppunakin sinne pääsee Helsingistä linjoilla 324 ja 345 yhteensä puolen tunnin välein.


Unohtamatta U-linjoja 346 Karkkilaan/Vihtiin ja 339 Klaukkalan suuntaan. Arkisin bussitarjontaa on keskipäivälläkin neljä kertaa tunnissa, kun jokainen näistä linjoista ajaa yhden lähdön. Varsin hyvä tarjonta pientaloalueeksi, jos suoria linjoja Helsinkiin menee neljästi tunnissa ja tämän päälle vielä liityntälinja 82 Espoon keskukseen, 21 Leppävaaraan ja 532 Martinlaaksoon. Harva kerrostaloaluekaan on yhtä hyvän tarjonnan piirissä. Mistähän näille kaikille riittää matkustajia?

----------


## tislauskolonni

Jatketaan nyt vielä pitkän tauon jälkeen tuosta Espoon sisäisestä linjasta 86. Kyllä sillä matkustajia on muulloinkin kuin koulupäivisin aamu- ja iltapäivisin. Esimerkiksi eilen illalla, kun nousin kyytiin lähellä Röyläntien ja Bodomintien risteystä siinä kahtakymmentä vaille seitsemän oli kyydissä kuusi matkustajaa. Kehä III:n kohdalla matkustajia oli lisäkseni kymmenen. Näin kuinka 19:10 lähteneeseen vuoroon nousi iso ryhmä retkeilijöitä rinkat selässään. Olen kirjottanut joitakin aikaisempia havaintojani muistiin. Esimerkiksi maaliskuussa eräänä keskiviikkona noustessani Kehä III:n kohdalta kyytiin vähän ennen seitsemää illalla Espoon keskuksen suuntaan menevään bussiin, oli kyydissä silloin 12 matkustajaa. Maaliskuussa eräänä lauantaina noustessani kyytiin Punametsän kohdalla siinä puoli kahden aikoihin oli  kyydissä silloin kolme matkustajaa ja Kehä III:n kohdalla oli lisäkseni kahdeksan matkustajaa. Tämän jälkeen kyytiin nousi vielä kaksi matkustajaa. Kyllä mukaan mahtuu paljon hiljaisempia vuoroja, mutta joka tapauksessa matkustajia riittää osaan vuoroista melko mukavastikin.

Palaan vielä tähän melfstron aiemmin kirjoittamaan kommenttiin:



> Varsin kyseenalaiselta kyllä tuntuisi kaavoituksen keinoin houkutella ihmisiä muuttamaan alueille, joilla ei koskaan kuitenkaan tule olemaan edellytyksiä tehokkaan joukkoliikenteen järjestämiseen. Verorahojen haaskaus haja-asutusalueille on jopa epäoikeudenmukaista niitä kohtaan, jotka ovat valinneet asuinpaikkansa valmiiksi hyvien yhteyksien varrelta. Vetäisi sitten vaikkapa rajan jonnekin kehä kolmosen kohdalle ja ne jotka välttämättä haluavat muuttaa tätä kauemmas kustantakoot liikkumisensa omilla rahoillaan.


Tässä on kokonaan jätetty huomioimatta se, että Pohjois-Espoossa on virkistysalueita, jonne muualta halutaan mennä. Kunnarlassa on Pirttijärven ulkoilumaja ja sieltä pääsee patikoimaan Nuuksion suuntaan ja tämän lisäksi linja 86 kulkee Oittaan ulkoilukeskusen ohi. Se, että retkeilemään pääsee ilman omaa autoa on hyvää palvelua myös Etelä-Espoon asukkaille.

Kun toisessa ketjussa mietittiin, mitä maaseutureittejä voi bussilla kulkea, niin linjaa 86 ei pidä unohtaa. Varsinkin Röylän seutu on kunnon maaseutua: pieni kylä ja peltoja sen lähellä. Muutoinkin bussin reitti on mukava: mutkittelevia teitä, järvimaisemia, metsää ja golfkenttiä omakotitalojen ja asuintilojen lisäksi.

Kyllä nähtävämmin myös linjan 86 reitin varrelle suunnitellaan asuinalueita. Esimerkiksi Gobbackaan, josta kerrotaan Espoon kaupungin sivuilla. Linja 86 kulkee Gobbackan alueen ohi aivan sen länsireunasta. Myös Bodomin kartanon luo on suunnitteilla pientaloasutusta ja sitten on vielä Vesirattaanmäen alue aivan Kehä III:n pohjoispuolella Kunnarlantien varrella. Sinne on suunnitteilla jopa kerrostaloja.

----------


## Jussi

> Tässä on kokonaan jätetty huomioimatta se, että Pohjois-Espoossa on virkistysalueita, jonne muualta halutaan mennä. Kunnarlassa on Pirttijärven ulkoilumaja ja sieltä pääsee patikoimaan Nuuksion suuntaan ja tämän lisäksi linja 86 kulkee Oittaan ulkoilukeskusen ohi. Se, että retkeilemään pääsee ilman omaa autoa on hyvää palvelua myös Etelä-Espoon asukkaille.


Tarkennetaan sen verran, että kyseessä on Pirttimäen ulkoilumaja ja myös ulkolualue. Ja joukkoliikennepalveluissa on syytä ottaa huomioon myös liityntäyhteys junalta, sillä ko. ulkoilualue on sijainnistaan huolimatta Helsingin kaupungin omistuksessa (kuten muutama muukin alue Pohjois-Espoossa). Minä, ja käsittääkseni melko moni muukin, käsitän Nuuksioksi käytännössä koko Nuuksio-Luukkaan ulkoilukartan käsittämän metsäalueen, joka sisältää kansallispuiston lisäksi lukuisia ulkoilualueita.
Nuo tälle alueelle kulkevat bussit, etenkin 85, 86 ja 28, voivat varsinkin perjantai-iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin olla yllättävänkin täynnä retkeilijöitä. Tämän voi arvata myös vilkaisemalla 85:n kesäajan viikonloppuaikatauluja. Monellako muulla linjalla on vuoroväli arkisin 70-90 minuuttia ja viikonloppuisin 30-60 minuuttia.
Neljäs merkittävä bussilinja joka palvelee retkeilijöitä, on Luukkaan ulkoilualueen läpi Vihdintietä kulkeva 345, jolta on kävelymatka myös Vaakkoin ulkoilualueelle.

----------

